# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  Ανατολη-Δυση με LED

## fisakis

Παιδια καλημερα! 

Θελω σε μια σειρα LED 12 ή 24 Volt, ενος χρωματος, να συνδεσω ενα κυκλωμα ωστε  να αναβει και να κλεινει ο φωτισμος προοδευτικα, σε χρονο που θα του εχω ορισει. Θα εχει εφαρμογη στο ενυδρειο μου και θελω να παραστησω την ανατολη και τη δυση, που θα διαρκουν πχ η ανατολη 1 ωρα οταν θα ξεκιναει το αναμα των LED(οταν δινει ταση ο χρονοδιακοπτης) και μια ωρα οταν σβήνουν(οταν σταματησει να δινει ταση ο χρονοδιακοπτης). 

Αν μπορει καποιος να ανεβασει κανενα κυκλωματακι.....

παρακαλω τα φωτα σας!!!

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Παιδια καλημερα! 
> 
> Θελω σε μια σειρα LED 12 ή 24 Volt, ενος χρωματος, να συνδεσω ενα κυκλωμα ωστε  να αναβει και να κλεινει ο φωτισμος προοδευτικα, σε χρονο που θα του εχω ορισει. Θα εχει εφαρμογη στο ενυδρειο μου και θελω να παραστησω την ανατολη και τη δυση, που θα διαρκουν πχ η ανατολη 1 ωρα οταν θα ξεκιναει το αναμα των LED(οταν δινει ταση ο χρονοδιακοπτης) και μια ωρα οταν σβήνουν(οταν σταματησει να δινει ταση ο χρονοδιακοπτης). 
> 
> Αν μπορει καποιος να ανεβασει κανενα κυκλωματακι.....
> 
> παρακαλω τα φωτα σας!!!



αφου το θες για ενυδρειο τσεκαρε αυτο...http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...E4%F1%E5%E9%EF

----------


## fisakis

διαβαζω τοση ωρα το ποστ του "κασκαντερ" και δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω που θα βγαλει. απευθειας τροφοδοσια 220 σε λεντ, τσακωμους, κτλ. πηγε το μυαλο μου καπου, αλλα δεν μπορουσα να φανταστω οτι υπαρχει ατομο που θα κολησει 500 λεντ. εγω δεν εννοω αυτο. θα παρω ταινια λεντ με το μετρο, ενα μικρο τροφοδοτικο, και θελω απλα να κατσκευασω ενα ελεγκτη που μολις παρει ταση απο το τροφοδοτικο, να στελνει στα λεντ αυξανοντας τη ταση μεχρι τα 12 ή 24 βολτς και μολις σταματησει να τροφοδοτηται ταση να τη μειωνει σταδιακα. η αυξηση και η μειωση της τασης θελω να διαρκει απο 30 εως 60 λεπτα.  ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου!

με την ευκαιρια θελω να μου πει καποιος σε ποια περιπτωση θα γραψει ο μετρητης της δεη περισσοτερο καταναλωση? αν ειναι δυνατον να εκφραστει σε κιλοβατορες και τον τροπο που το υπολογισε, γιατι δεν ειμαι ειδικος.
1) λαμπα φθοριου 40 βατ με ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ
2 ) δυο μετρα λεντ ταινια 12 βολτς συνολικη ισχυς 10 βατ με μετασχηματιστη 220 σε 12 βολτς.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> διαβαζω τοση ωρα το ποστ του "κασκαντερ" και δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω που θα βγαλει. απευθειας τροφοδοσια 220 σε λεντ, τσακωμους, κτλ. πηγε το μυαλο μου καπου, αλλα δεν μπορουσα να φανταστω οτι υπαρχει ατομο που θα κολησει 500 λεντ. εγω δεν εννοω αυτο. θα παρω ταινια λεντ με το μετρο, ενα μικρο τροφοδοτικο, και θελω απλα να κατσκευασω ενα ελεγκτη που μολις παρει ταση απο το τροφοδοτικο, να στελνει στα λεντ αυξανοντας τη ταση μεχρι τα 12 ή 24 βολτς και μολις σταματησει να τροφοδοτηται ταση να τη μειωνει σταδιακα. η αυξηση και η μειωση της τασης θελω να διαρκει απο 30 εως 60 λεπτα.  ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου!
> 
> με την ευκαιρια θελω να μου πει καποιος σε ποια περιπτωση θα γραψει ο μετρητης της δεη περισσοτερο καταναλωση? αν ειναι δυνατον να εκφραστει σε κιλοβατορες και τον τροπο που το υπολογισε, γιατι δεν ειμαι ειδικος.
> 1) λαμπα φθοριου 40 βατ με ηλεκτρονικο μπαλαστ
> 2 ) δυο μετρα λεντ ταινια 12 βολτς συνολικη ισχυς 10 βατ με μετασχηματιστη 220 σε 12 βολτς.



απλα στο παρεθεσα μπας και τσιμπισεις καμια ιδεα...αν θες κανε τον κοπο και κανε μια αναζητηση τοσο σε led κυκλωματα που υπαρχουν στο forum οσο και σε κυκλωματα τροφοδοτικων με τις τασεις που θελεις..

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... σε ποιά περίπτωση θα γράψει ο μετρητής της ΔΕΗ περισσότερο κατανάλωση; Αν είναι δυνατόν να εκφραστεί σε κιλοβατώρες και τον τρόπο που το υπολόγισε, γιατί δεν είμαι ειδικός.
> 1) λάμπα φθορίου 40W με ηλεκτρονικό μπάλαστ
> 2 ) δυο μέτρα LED ταινία 12V συνολική ισχύς 10W με μετασχηματιστή 220V σε 12V



Γειά σου Θανάση,
εφόσον αναφέρεις W η απάντηση είναι απλή. Τα περισσότερα Watts (λάμπα φθορίου 40W) θα έχουν και μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση: *40W/h* ή 0.04KW/h ή *περίπου μισό ευρω-λεπτό την ώρα* (1KWh=€0.13)

Τα LEDs θα έχουν κατανάλωση 10W/h + απώλειες στο κύκλωμα οδήγησης + απώλειες στο τροφοδοτικό

(Στην πραγματικότητα η κατανάλωση θα είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη και λόγω απωλειών στο ballast και λιγότερη κατά τη διάρκεια του dimming και στις δύο περιπτώσεις)

*Πρόσεξε όμως:* η φωτεινότητα της λάμπας φθορίου των 40W θα είναι μεγαλύτερη από τετραπλάσια των LEDs (λευκό χρώμα) απλά γιατί σήμερα η απόδοση των λευκών LED χαμηλού κόστους πλησιάζει την απόδοση των λαμπτήρων φθορισμού.
ΑΡΑ η σύγκριση θα μπορούσε να γίνει με λάμπα φθορισμού των 10W ...

Οσον αφορά το dimming για την 'αναπαράσταση' ανατολής-δύσης, δεν γνωρίζω κάποιο έτοιμο κύκλωμα οπότε παραθέτω απλά ιδέες: χρειάζεσαι ένα κύκλωμα παραγωγής ράμπας χρονισμένο στα 30 ή 60 λεπτά για μετάβαση από 0V σε 10V και αντίστροφα στην περίπτωση ελέγχου του ηλεκτρονικού ballast ή εναλλακτικά ρύθμιση του ρεύματος στα LED. Για τα LED υπάρχουν ειδικά ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα για ρύθμιση φωτεινότητας αλλά συνήθως θέλουν έλεγχο από μικροεπεξεργαστή.

Σχολίασε τις παραπάνω λύσεις για να καταλάβουμε τι ξέρεις/μπορείς να φτιάξεις μόνος σου, έως ότου βρεθεί και κάποιο link με έτοιμη κατασκευή.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εφόσον θεωρούμε ότι είναι σωστό το θέμα αναπαράστασης ανατολής-δύσης του ήλιου, μήπως χρειάζεσαι λάμπες που να περιέχουν τις 'θρεπτικές' ακτινοβολίες του ήλιου και όχι απλά τη φωτεινότητά του; Είναι θέμα ψυχολογίας για τα ψάρια ή επηρεάζεται η ανάπτυξή τους;

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## fisakis

> απλα στο παρεθεσα μπας και τσιμπισεις καμια ιδεα...αν θες κανε τον κοπο και κανε μια αναζητηση τοσο σε led κυκλωματα που υπαρχουν στο forum οσο και σε κυκλωματα τροφοδοτικων με τις τασεις που θελεις..



  :Wink: εχω βρει μονο για Τ5 λαμπες, εννοηται με ντιμαριζομενο ηλεκτρονικο μπαλλαστ. επισης εχω βρει και κατι ετοιμο, παντα για τις ιδιες λαμπες, αλλα εκτος απο το κοστος ειναι και η χαρα της δημιουργιας.





> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εφόσον θεωρούμε ότι είναι σωστό το θέμα αναπαράστασης ανατολής-δύσης του ήλιου, μήπως χρειάζεσαι λάμπες που να περιέχουν τις 'θρεπτικές' ακτινοβολίες του ήλιου και όχι απλά τη φωτεινότητά του; Είναι θέμα ψυχολογίας για τα ψάρια ή επηρεάζεται η ανάπτυξή τους;







> *Πρόσεξε όμως:* η φωτεινότητα της λάμπας φθορίου των 40W θα είναι μεγαλύτερη από τετραπλάσια των LEDs (λευκό χρώμα) απλά γιατί σήμερα η απόδοση των λευκών LED χαμηλού κόστους πλησιάζει την απόδοση των λαμπτήρων φθορισμού.
> ΑΡΑ η σύγκριση θα μπορούσε να γίνει με λάμπα φθορισμού των 10W ...



απαιτησεις για τα φυτα δεν εχω, γιατι εχω πολυ λιγα και οχι απαιτητικα σε φως φυτα, τα ψαρια μου ειναι γλυκου νερου απο αμαζονιο και το ενυδρειο μου ειναι προσομειωση του βιοτοπου τους(για οσους ασχολουνται και ξερουν) οποτε τα ψαρια θα επιρεατουν *αρνητικα* μονο αν ο φωτισμος ειναι δυνατος γιατι στρεσσαρονται και δεν ξεκουραζονται. το χρωμα θα πρεπει να ειναι 1-2 σειρες λευκο-θερμο και 1-2 σειρες λευκο-ψυχρο, αναλογα με το αποτελεσμα που θα βγει απο πειραματισμους. η ενταση πρεπει να ειναι μικρη, αλλα δεδομενου οτι το ενυδρειο εχει 70 εκατοστα υψος και επισης δεν εχω αναλογη εμπειρια σε φωτισμο λεντ, δεν ξερω το αποτελεσμα και θα πειραματιστω. επειδη ομως, εκτος της καταναλωσης, καθοριστικο για το αν θα βαλω λεντ ή φθοριου θα ειναι και το αν θα βρω το κυκλωματακι για τα λεντ, θελω πρωτα να το βρω και μετα να κανω τους πειραματισμους μου για τον αριθμο των λεντ που θα χρειαστουν. παντως τα 500 που εβαλε ο φιλος στο λινκ που παρατεθηκε πιο πανω ειναι υπερβολη και αρνητικο για γλυκο νερο, χωρις τα καταλληλα φυτα.

εχω καταληξει στο φωτισμο λεντ, κυριως για λογους καταναλωσης, χωρου, παραγωγης θερμοτητας, και διαρκειας ζωης. δεν νομιζω να ειναι κανενα τρελο κυκλωμα αυτο που ζηταω. αν θελετε μπορω να ανεβασω το κυκλωματακι που μου εδωσε ενας φιλος για Τ5 (το οποιο κανει αυτο που λες, ανεβαζει σταδιακα τη ταση 0-10 βολτ για τον ελεγχο του ηλεκτρονικου μπαλαστ) και με τη δικη σας βοηθεια να το μετατρεψουμε. επειδη ομως δεν το εχω δοκιμασει, διαβαζει κοσμος οποιαδηποτε ηλικιας και με οποιαδηποτε γνωση, ειναι ηλεκτρονικο θεμα, αρα και επικινδυνο και επειδη, ζηταω πρωτα την αδεια απο εσας τους εμπειροτερους εδω για να το ανεβασω. χρειαζομαι ενα ακριβως το ιδιο αλλα απο 0-12V και να σηκωνει καποιον αριθμο LEDs. (ετσι πιστευω δηλαδη!!). 

οσον αφορα την καταναλωση: επειδη γνωριζω οτι θα χρειαστω περισσοτερα λεντ και επισης γνωριζω το τυπο, θεωρω οτι οσα περισσοτερα αμπερ τοσο μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση. δεν γνωριζω ομως αυτη τη περιπτωση που παρεμβαλονται μετασχηματιστες. τι ταση να βαλω στο τυπο δηλαδη. βλεπετε δεν ειμαι ηλεκτρονικος και δεν εχω ιδιαιτερες γνωσεις. οι γνωσεις μου περιοριζονται στο επιπεδο συνδεσης συσκευων και κατασκευης απλος συστηματων, πχ ηχειων με ετοιμο κροσοβερ.





> Τα LEDs θα έχουν κατανάλωση 10W/h *+ απώλειες στο κύκλωμα οδήγησης + απώλειες στο τροφοδοτικό* αν θελεις να μου το εξηγησεις, με οσο το δυνατον απλα λογια.
> 
> (Στην πραγματικότητα *η κατανάλωση θα είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη και λόγω απωλειών στο ballast* σε ποια περιπτωση θα ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερη? και λιγότερη κατά τη διάρκεια του dimming και στις δύο περιπτώσεις)



επισης, αν θελεις εξηγησε μου το παρακατω γιατι καπου μπερδευομαι:




> η φωτεινότητα της λάμπας φθορίου των 40W *θα είναι μεγαλύτερη από τετραπλάσια των LEDs* (λευκό χρώμα) απλά γιατί σήμερα *η απόδοση των λευκών LED χαμηλού κόστους πλησιάζει την απόδοση των λαμπτήρων φθορισμού*.



πως γινεται η αποδοση των λεντ να πλησιαζουν την αποδοση των φθορισμου, αλλα οι φθορισμου να εχουν 4 φορες + αποδοση?

----------


## herctrap

για να το κανεις και πιο ωραιο και να πεδευτεις περισσοτερο να σου πρτοεινω ενα κυκλωμα με servo το οποιο γυρναει 180 μοιρες και ελεγχο φωτεινωτητας μερικων led με pwm?


αν εχεις την διαθεση και μπορεις ( αν χρειαζετε ) να στεγανωποιησεις το servo και τα led

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... πως γίνεται η απόδοση των LED να πλησιάζουν την απόδοση των φθορισμού, αλλά οι φθορισμού να έχουν 4 φορές + απόδοση;



Αναφέρομαι στο παράδειγμά σου: λάμπα φθορισμού 40W έναντι σειρών με LED σύνολο 10W

Εφόσον ξέρεις το θέμα (χρώματα φωτισμού κλπ) πρέπει να καταλήξεις στη μέγιστη φωτεινότητα (*Lumens*) δοκιμάζοντας οποιαδήποτε λάμπα. Διάβασε τον πίνακα ενδεικτικών αποδόσεων λαμπτήρων. Μετά βρίσκεις το ισοδύναμο σε LEDs.

Επειδή τα LEDs 'ανάβουν' με ρεύμα, άρα ρύθμιση φωτεινότητας LED = ρύθμιση ρεύματος οδήγησης, το κύκλωμα είναι λίγο σύνθετο. Με τον καθορισμό του κυκλώματος θα υπολογιστεί και η τελική κατανάλωση. Προέχει ο καθορισμός της μέγιστης φωτεινότητας για τον υπολογισμό της συνδεσμολογίας και του κυκλώματος οδήγησης.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## fisakis

> για να το κανεις και πιο ωραιο και να πεδευτεις περισσοτερο να σου πρτοεινω ενα κυκλωμα με servo το οποιο γυρναει 180 μοιρες και ελεγχο φωτεινωτητας μερικων led με pwm?
> 
> 
> αν εχεις την διαθεση και μπορεις ( αν χρειαζετε ) να στεγανωποιησεις το servo και τα led



τι ειναι αυτα? κινεζικα μου φαινονται :Blushing: 






> Εφόσον ξέρεις το θέμα (χρώματα φωτισμού κλπ) πρέπει να καταλήξεις στη μέγιστη φωτεινότητα (*Lumens*) δοκιμάζοντας οποιαδήποτε λάμπα. Διάβασε τον πίνακα ενδεικτικών αποδόσεων λαμπτήρων. Μετά βρίσκεις το ισοδύναμο σε LEDs.



Γιωργο μου, ισως να τα ξερω θεωρητικα(μια ιδεα εχω δηλαδη), αλλα πρακτικα δεν σκαμπαζω. γι αυτο λεω οτι θα κανω πειραματα, δοκιμαζοντας ταινιες λεντ.  οπου καταληξω θα ειναι με το ματι και μονο, οσον αφορα τα lumens. πιστευω οτι οσα περισσοτερα βγαζει η πηγη μου τοσο το καλυτερο γιατι απλα θα χρειαστω μικροτερη πηγη (ledακια), αρα μικροτερο κοστος κατασκευης και μικροτερη καταναλωση. το θεμα ειναι θα τα καταφερουμε να φτιαξουμε το κυκλωματακι, ωστε να ξεκινησω τις δοκιμες ή τσαμπα θα ξοδεφτω για την αγορα τους?

----------


## herctrap

να παρεις ενα τετοιο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0il8uEUCGtk

να φτιαξεις μια προεκταση για τον βραχιονα

να το στερεωσεις στην μεση στον βυθο

και στην ακρη να βαλεις ενα λαμπακι

ετσι θα εχεις το "εφε" του ηλιου

------------------------------------------

αν ειναι μονο για εφε τοτε ισως κανεις δουλεια με τα led

αν τα ψαρια εχουν αναγκη το φως τοτε τα Led ισως να μην κανουν γιατι εχουν μικρο view anlge

----------


## fisakis

> να παρεις ενα τετοιο
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0il8uEUCGtk
> 
> να φτιαξεις μια προεκταση για τον βραχιονα
> 
> να το στερεωσεις στην μεση στον βυθο
> 
> και στην ακρη να βαλεις ενα λαμπακι
> 
> ...



πραγματικα με βραχυκυκλωσες!!! οχι, δεν θελω κατι τετοιο. θελω να "ξεγελαω τα ψαρια μου οτι και καλα ξημερωνει και νυχτωνει. ο ηλιος δεν ανατελλει απο την μια οχθη του ποταμου και δεν δυει στην αλλη! ισως αν μπορουσα να το συνδεσω με ενα ποτεσιομετρο, αλλα δεν ξερω ακριβως τι ειναι για να το φανταστω.

----------


## panayiotis1

Σάκη, το σεναριο δηλαδη θα είναι ως εξης?  Το πρωι στις 6 και μεχρι τις 7 ο φωτισμός θα αυξανεται προοδευτικα, μετα τις 7 και μεχρι το απογευμα θα μενει σταθερος και το απογευμα π.χ. απο τις 7 μέχρι τις 8 θα σβήνει προοδευτικά και θα μένει σβηστο μεχρι το πρωι στις 6? Προσομοιωση δηλαδη του φωτος της ημέρας?

Παντως αν καταφερεις να κανεις και κατι αντιστοιχο για τον φωτισμό του φεγγαριου, θα σε παιρνουμε τηλεφωνο να μας ενημερωνεις πότε τρωνε τα ψαρια για να εντοπιζουμε τις καλες μερες για ψαρεμα!  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## herctrap

εννοω οτι σε ενα μοτερακι (servo) που εχει εναν αξονα ο οποιος κινειται σε ημικυκλιο προσαρμοζεις στην ακρη μια λαμπα

και τωρα εκτος απο την μεταβλητη φωτεινοτητα εχεις και μεταβολη στην θεση του "ηλιου"

----------


## fisakis

> Σάκη, το σεναριο δηλαδη θα είναι ως εξης? Το πρωι στις 6 και μεχρι τις 7 ο φωτισμός θα αυξανεται προοδευτικα, μετα τις 7 και μεχρι το απογευμα θα μενει σταθερος και το απογευμα π.χ. απο τις 7 μέχρι τις 8 θα σβήνει προοδευτικά και θα μένει σβηστο μεχρι το πρωι στις 6? Προσομοιωση δηλαδη του φωτος της ημέρας?το πιασες το θεμα!!
> 
> Παντως αν καταφερεις να κανεις και κατι αντιστοιχο για τον φωτισμό του φεγγαριου, θα σε παιρνουμε τηλεφωνο να μας ενημερωνεις πότε τρωνε τα ψαρια για να εντοπιζουμε τις καλες μερες για ψαρεμα!



και γιατι δεν ερχεσαι για καφεδακι, να ψαρεψεις απο εδω χωρις κοπο? μπορεις, αν κανει ζεστη, να κανει  και καμια βουτια μεσα!!! :Tongue2: 






> εννοω οτι σε ενα μοτερακι (servo) που εχει εναν αξονα ο οποιος κινειται σε ημικυκλιο προσαρμοζεις στην ακρη μια λαμπα
> 
> και τωρα εκτος απο την μεταβλητη φωτεινοτητα εχεις και μεταβολη στην θεση του "ηλιου"



σαν ιδεα πολυ εξυπνο, αλλα για να πετυχει χρειαζεται που χωρος απο επανω, που σημαινει οτι πετας το καπακι και το λαμπακι πρεπει να ειναι μακρια, μικρο και με πολυ δυνατη φωτεινοτητα. ειπαμε.... :Lol:

----------


## fisakis

καμια ιδεα?

----------


## fisakis

λοιπον, πηρα τη ταινια και ειναι 15watts στα 12 volts. τωρα περιμενω εσας για να το τελειοποιησω!!!

----------


## fisakis

καμια λυση???

----------


## tomka

Για δες εδω http://www.aquatek.gr/vb/showthread....7+%E4%F5%F3%E7

----------

